

Ask HN: Where can I find a great freelance UI/UX web designer? - matan_a

I don't have much of a professional network in the Bay Area (new here!) and i'm looking for a top notch freelance UI/UX web designer.  I'm not really interested in the elance/guru type websites.  I'd love suggestions on where they converge online or any specific individuals to contact?
======
taitems
Try <http://dribbble.com> for pure design (no real interaction with users
though) and <http://forrst.com> to actually find someone for the role.

~~~
matan_a
thanks, those are great references!

------
ChrisNorstrom
Here I am.

<http://www.chrisnorstrom.com>

lol, just kidding. I don't think I'm ready yet, but do take a look around.

